# Hedgehog ageing signs?



## Wolfie7 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi, I'm just wondering at what age hedgehogs generally show signs of old age and how these present themselves?
My hedgehog is 2 years old and what got me thinking this was I noticed her snout seemed to be losing colour (this could be in my imagination). So what is to be expected and when?
Thank you


----------



## PEBBLES83 (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm told they live 4-7 years.


----------



## PEBBLES83 (Jul 19, 2015)

She might of rubbed her nose on something and the fur just rubbed off slightly. Unless it's fungus. That cases fur to fall off. Extreme cases fur may not grow back! But it's easily treated for most pets. So just keep an eye on it. If it progresses. U might want to have it looked at.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

There is a thread about color fading as hedgies get older. Seems to me my Nara had the color of her nose change as she got older. I remember thinking she was like my cat, probably rubbed the color off sniffing too many things. :lol:

My vet said hedgies are "elders" at about 3. 

For the record, most hedgies live between 3-5 years, at least thru what we've experienced here lately.


----------

